# كيفية اعداد وتصميم ورشة حدادة ولحام .



## شكرى محمد نورى (10 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .

تجدون في الرابط التالي ما يمكن تصميمه وتصنيعه لانشاء ورشة حدادة كاملة تتضمن ( ماكنة اللحام 

القوس الكهربائي بأنواعها , ولحام الغاز اوكسي استيلين , ومعدات الحني والقطع والتثبيت وقطع 

المعادن والانابيب . ومكابس )

واوامر عمل مشاريع تطبيقية مختلفة .

http://www.zena.net/htdocs/welders/projects.shtml#Top

ورمضان كريم .


البغدادي:55:


----------



## ziadhassabo (27 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكور اخي الكريم على هذا الموقع المتميز


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (29 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم .

تم نقل الموضوع من قسم الخبرات للأهمية .

بغدادي


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (11 أبريل 2008)

للرفع بعد تحديث الموقع بتصاميم اكثر .

البغدادي


----------



## virtualknight (11 أبريل 2008)

شكرا على هذا الموضوع المفيد خاصة وأني كنت سابقا مسؤول عن ورشتين واحدة لحدادة والثانية للألات الدقيقة في أحدى الشركات العالمية وقد كنت وقتها افتقد هكذا مصادر .


----------



## medosalem (11 أبريل 2008)

شكرا على هذا الموضوع المفيد


----------



## مهندس إنتاج (12 أبريل 2008)

مشكور اخي العزيز


----------



## أحمد دعبس (9 أغسطس 2010)




----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (9 أغسطس 2010)

وبارك الله بك على مروكم.

اجمل المنى مع التقدير.

البغدادي


----------



## احمدهارون (9 أغسطس 2010)

interesting , thanks


----------



## haah. (26 يناير 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووور


----------



## knowl edge (1 فبراير 2015)

تاريخ التسجيل: Mar 2006المشاركات: 54Thumbs UpReceived: 0 Given: 0شكرا على هذا الموضوع المفيد


----------



## knowl edge (1 فبراير 2015)

شكرا على هذا الموضوع المفيد


----------



## knowl edge (2 فبراير 2015)

شكرا على هذا الموضوع المفيد​:76:


----------



## knowl edge (2 فبراير 2015)

شكرا على هذا الموضوع المفيد​


----------



## ahmad malkawi8 (23 مارس 2015)

شكرا لك اخي على هذه المجهود الرائع


----------

